# "Six Word War."



## Marauder06 (Aug 11, 2013)

Interesting concept-  describe your experience or thoughts about the war in six words.

http://www.sixwordwar.com/

Mine:

"Seven combat tours.  On the FOB."


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Aug 11, 2013)

Can't do just one... here are three aspects of one tour.

The Good: A good tour has no IEDs.

The Bad: Reward those that don't earn it.

The Ugly: Sergeant Major yells, "Use the sidewalk!"

Edited to re-arrange


----------



## AWP (Aug 11, 2013)

We should have won this war.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 11, 2013)

"I need a drink... Fanta again."


----------



## Ranger Psych (Aug 11, 2013)

Orbital bombardment would have been smarter.


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 11, 2013)

Hands out of pockets?  Fuck that!


----------



## Teufel (Aug 11, 2013)

Teufel arrived, where did Muslims go?


----------



## Teufel (Aug 11, 2013)

I swear that mosque fell by itself


----------



## Teufel (Aug 11, 2013)

72 virgins?  I'll hook you up


----------



## Teufel (Aug 11, 2013)

Power point will win this war


----------



## Teufel (Aug 11, 2013)

I can do this all day


----------



## Teufel (Aug 11, 2013)

Worth shooting once, worth shooting twice


----------



## Teufel (Aug 11, 2013)

Hearts and minds?  Bullets for both


----------



## Confederate Son (Aug 11, 2013)

Wish I coulda' joined the fight


----------



## Teufel (Aug 11, 2013)

My crusade trumps your jihad.  Sorry.


----------



## Teufel (Aug 11, 2013)

Time to go to Muslim heaven!


----------



## MOTOMETO (Aug 11, 2013)

Sir, youre going on a rampage.


----------



## pardus (Aug 12, 2013)

Wasted effort, that's all Ive got.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 12, 2013)

Naval power...OK, no straight face.


----------



## Hillclimb (Aug 12, 2013)

Paint the rocks? Okay Sergeant Major.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Aug 12, 2013)

Hindu squats keep detainees warm.


----------



## JHD (Aug 12, 2013)

Osama bin laden is dead!  Yea!


----------



## Mac_NZ (Aug 12, 2013)

You wipe with your hand? Really?


----------



## AWP (Aug 12, 2013)

Some posters must learn to count.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 12, 2013)

Iraq: Viper One, HE On the Way!

Afghanistan: Troops in Contact, Afghans Maneuvering Forward


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 12, 2013)

My pix are better than yours.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 12, 2013)

My mannequin has full load out.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Aug 12, 2013)

Smoke session right after mission? Seriously?


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 12, 2013)

"My ops are blacker than yours."


----------



## AWP (Aug 12, 2013)

"One team, one fight." Such bullshit.

Too many fobbits, not enough warriors.

Interservice rivalries cripple the war effort.

Rumsfeld's strategy condemned us to lose.

Landlocked country, logistics bucket of fail.

Fuck Pakistan, fuck Pakistan, fuck Pakistan.

Iraq, Afghanistan....better luck next time.

No WMD's, why are we here?

CIA intelligence, there's no such thing.

Nobel Prize comes with Kill List

Two presidents, two wars, no winners.

----

I could keep going but it would be black as the pit from pole to pole.


----------



## Karoshi (Aug 12, 2013)

Satellite based assets aren't always instant.

Military intelligence can be severely lacking.

Non-prior service Guardsmen shouldn't exist.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 12, 2013)

"There are actually five SOF truths."


----------



## JHD (Aug 12, 2013)

Fuck Pakistan, fuck Pakistan, fuck Pakistan.

My favorite.


----------



## Dame (Aug 12, 2013)

Screw you guys. I'm going home.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 12, 2013)

Dame said:


> View attachment 8946 Screw you guys. I'm going home.



Winner.


----------

